# Shimano Steps E7000 motor



## bikedrd (Jul 8, 2004)

I got this motor on my new Santa Cruz. Unfortunately, it's broken after 17 or so hours.

So I took it apart because I'm an engineer. I was surprised to see at least two of the gears are plastic!

One is broken.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

That is why i do not trust the Shimano motors. Too many stories
of problems with the steps 7000, 8000 and EP8.
An unreliable Ebike is definitely not worth the money they ask for in my opinion.


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

From what I've read, all the motor manufacturers use plastic gears to keep the noise level down compared to what a metal to metal gear would sound like. I think as you've found out, the plastic gears are also sacrificial components. 
Let us know how you make out with warranty service on it.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

EJ said:


> From what I've read, all the motor manufacturers use plastic gears to keep the noise level down compared to what a metal to metal gear would sound like. I think as you've found out, the plastic gears are also sacrificial components.
> Let us know how you make out with warranty service on it.


There is a possibility the warranty is void because he opened it.
They like to brag about lighter, lightest motor but
RELIABLE is not high on their list.


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

bikedrd said:


> I got this motor on my new Santa Cruz. Unfortunately, it's broken after 17 or so hours.
> 
> So I took it apart because I'm an engineer. I was surprised to see at least two of the gears are plastic!


I bet the night shift at the factory reverses the gears and puts them in Barbie's Cadillac.


----------



## bikedrd (Jul 8, 2004)

EJ said:


> From what I've read, all the motor manufacturers use plastic gears to keep the noise level down compared to what a metal to metal gear would sound like. I think as you've found out, the plastic gears are also sacrificial components.
> Let us know how you make out with warranty service on it.


That makes sense.


----------



## bikedrd (Jul 8, 2004)

33red said:


> There is a possibility the warranty is void because he opened it.


Doubtful. There is nothing to prevent someone from opening it, and there is no way to tell if it has been opened and closed.

Besides, my new one is on the way.


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

Doesn't seem right that there would be plastic gears in such a high torque environment. Perhaps these injection molded plastic gears are easier and cheaper to manufacture and lighter than comparable steel components. 

Seems like their customer base is doing their beta testing for them.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

bikedrd said:


> Doubtful. There is nothing to prevent someone from opening it, and there is no way to tell if it has been opened and closed.
> 
> Besides, my new one is on the way.


The 7000 are not the most durable. They cut corners to save money compared to the 8000. I read the bearings are another cost cutting point. They bonded them somehow to make them unserviceable.

As for warranty,
They might have a small tamper switch somewhere on the PCB that writes to the firmware.

What motor did you order to replace it?


----------



## bikedrd (Jul 8, 2004)

Same motor it seems. I asked about upgrading, but everything needs replaced. It would cost a bundle.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

My E7000 did the same thing during the fourth ride. I have a Tazer MX Expert. Warranty is covering the replacement. I did look into upgrading to the EP8 or 8000, it would cost a bundle.....


----------



## MotoJeff (Sep 10, 2009)

Were you able to pedal your E7000 motored bikes with the broken gear and power switched off? Able to get home with this type of failure in the field?


----------



## bikedrd (Jul 8, 2004)

Just following up. The replacement was an 8000 and it was plug and play replacing the old 7000. 

Well, kind of plug and play... it needed programming of market, wheel size, motor angle, etc

It feels more durable in use and the extra power is great for the steep stuff I ride.

BTW, Since the frame manufacturer handled the warranty, no one was fussing about me opening it. In fact, they saw the pictures as part of my claim process.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

Good result.

l've got the Steps 8000 on my Kona and had no issues with it.


----------



## Rockmonkey13 (4 mo ago)

bikedrd said:


> I got this motor on my new Santa Cruz. Unfortunately, it's broken after 17 or so hours.
> 
> So I took it apart because I'm an engineer. I was surprised to see at least two of the gears are plastic!
> 
> One is broken.


Hey. Wondered if you could share any tips for taking apart or not hinge to watch out for. Need to look into replacing bearings in mine I think! Cheers


----------



## bikedrd (Jul 8, 2004)

Not really. I just unscrewed it if I recall. 

Check this: 




Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

ziscwg said:


> ,,,,As for warranty,
> They might have a small tamper switch somewhere on the PCB that writes to the firmware....


I think most people would unplug the motor before taking it apart which would defeat an electronic "tamper switch". I have seen other ways to indicate if something was opened. For example, tape that would have to be cut to open a case.


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

33red said:


> That is why i do not trust the Shimano motors. Too many stories
> of problems with the steps 7000, 8000 and EP8.
> An unreliable Ebike is definitely not worth the money they ask for in my opinion.


I am surprised to hear this, as my experience as a seller has been the opposite
Shimano eBike systems have seemed very reliable to us overall

on the other hand, any issues have been taken to Shimano for warranty and Shimano is excellent on warranty backup from my experience


----------



## bikedrd (Jul 8, 2004)

My replacement 8000 is going strong. I have a small creek is all. Not sure if that creek is the bearings or motor mounts.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Art666 (Aug 4, 2018)

esteps 7000 (Intense Tazer 2021) developed low or very little assist random issue, after about 500 miles. Eventually at 780 miles I took it a shop. They replaced it with exactly same motor, done through Shimano. Took about 5 weeks for the whole process. No 8000 for me


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

bikedrd said:


> My replacement 8000 is going strong. I have a small creek is all. Not sure if that creek is the bearings or motor mounts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


check the crank spindle, Shimano ones have a habit of cracking.


----------

